# Question for Preterists



## arapahoepark (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey I have a question for the Preterists since I am one also (NOT HYPER).

I am just wondering on how to differentiate the 'comings' when they are spoken of in the NT? 
Also as for Day of the Lord is it like the 'comings' as in there is a day of the Lord for every judgment and The Day of the Lord is the final second coming?
Thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome to the board; please fix your signature by following the link in mine.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 22, 2012)

Got it!
Hope it shows up on this post.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 22, 2012)

> For as the lightning comes from the east and shines as far as the west, so will be the coming of the Son of Man. (Matt 24:7, ESV)





> For as the lightning flashes and lights up the sky from one side to the other, so will the Son of Man be in his day. (Luke 17:24)


Christ's Second Advent at the end of the world will be visible to the whole world.

Other "comings" of Christ e.g. for each one of us in death, or the way in which Christ came to the Seven Churches, or congregations generally, in blessing and judgment, is different from His physical return to Earth:



> Remember therefore from where you have fallen; repent, and do the works you did at first. If not, *I will come to you *and remove your lampstand from its place, unless you repent. (Rev 2:5)





> Therefore repent. If not, *I will come to you soon* and war against them with the sword of my mouth.(Rev 2:16)





> Only hold fast what you have *until I come.*(Rev 2:25)





> Remember, then, what you received and heard. Keep it, and repent. If you will not wake up, *I will come like a thief, and you will not know at what hour I will come against you.*(Rev 3:3)



Christ warns the disciples not to expect His physical return in their lifetimes:


> Then if anyone says to you, 'Look, here is the Christ!' or 'There he is!' do not believe it. For false christs and false prophets will arise and perform great signs and wonders, so as to lead astray, if possible, even the elect. See, I have told you beforehand. So, if they say to you, 'Look, he is in the wilderness,' do not go out. If they say, 'Look, he is in the inner rooms,' do not believe it. (Matt 24:23-26)





> And he said to the disciples, "The days are coming when you will desire to see one of the days of the Son of Man, and you will not see it. And they will say to you, 'Look, there!' or 'Look, here!' Do not go out or follow them. (Luke 17:22-23)



The destruction of the Temple can be looked upon as the sign that the Son of Man is seated at the right hand of Power in Heaven and has come with the clouds to His Father:



> I saw in the night visions, and behold, with the clouds of heaven there came one like a son of man, and he came to the Ancient of Days and was presented before him.(Dan 7:13)



The destruction of Jerusalem by the Romans isn't the Second Advent or anything like it, but it may be an adumbration of the Eschaton, because it indicates in God's providence that Christ has all power in Heaven and on Earth, is ruling and reigning and will one day return to judge both Jews and Gentiles. 

In typical "prophetic vision" or "prophetic foreshortening" our Lord in the "Olivet Discourse" sees the events of the first century as anticipating the events of the Eschaton.

See also this book:
http://www.amazon.com/When-Shall-Th...5520/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1335132062&sr=8-7


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 22, 2012)

Ah! I get it now. Thanks!


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 22, 2012)

What passages like the judgment of the Sheep and the Goats, or Matthew 24:36- 25:46 more generally, have to do with the destruction of Jerusalem or how they can be explained by the destruction of Jerusalem, is only understood under a fanatical and unbiblical hermeneutic that automatically ascribes every reference to Christ's Second Coming, the Resurrection, the judgment, and Heaven and Hell to AD 70.

How can a passage like I Corinthians 15 or Revelation 20 be understood by AD70?

If you want more info on "prophetic perspective/foreshortening", and a good intro to the study of prophecy in Scripture, see Patrick Fairbairn "The Interpretation of Prophecy". I would have given you some info on the prophetic perspective used by our Lord and examples from OT prophets, but I don't have that book to hand.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 22, 2012)

Peairtach said:


> What passages like the judgment of the Sheep and the Goats, or Matthew 24:36- 25:46 more generally, have to do with the destruction of Jerusalem or how they can be explained by the destruction of Jerusalem, is only understood under a fanatical and unbiblical hermeneutic that automatically ascribes every reference to Christ's Second Coming, the Resurrection, the judgment, and Heaven and Hell to AD 70.
> 
> How can a passage like I Corinthians 15 or Revelation 20 be understood by AD70?
> 
> If you want more info on "prophetic perspective/foreshortening", and a good intro to the study of prophecy in Scripture, see Patrick Fairbairn "The Interpretation of Prophecy". I would have given you some info on the prophetic perspective used by our Lord and examples from OT prophets, but I don't have that book to hand.



Thanks!
I have read a lot of Gentry's stuff he's very helpful much in the same way you are right now.
However, I only asked about the 'day of the Lord' and the comings. You explained the so called coming to Jerusalem better that other people I have come across.
Thanks so much for your help!


----------

